# Out of Area phone calls



## AprilSun (Mar 7, 2017)

Yesterday and today, I have received 5 phone calls, 2 yesterday and 3 today, which caller id shows as Out of Area plus there isn't a phone number listed. I didn't answer but my answering machine was on and they didn't leave a message. This made me suspicious that it is a scam call. I called a friend of mine and asked her if she has gotten this type of call lately and she told me that she got it this past Saturday so that confirmed my suspicions. Now I want to block it but family or friends have called sometimes when it says "Out of Area" but I can't remember if their phone number showed or not so that makes me hesitate about blocking it until I know for sure. So, my question is, have you gotten a call from someone you want to talk to and it shows "Out of Area" and the phone number isn't showing either?


----------



## Temperance (Mar 7, 2017)

Have gotten so many strange calls on landline.  Like you, if I don't know the name or number I just let it ring and go to answering machine.  Needless to say a message is never left.  Scammers


----------



## Don M. (Mar 7, 2017)

We've been getting a lot of these calls, too.  If we don't recognize the caller/number on the caller ID, we just let it ring...and the caller usually never leaves a message.  Periodically I look these numbers up before I delete them from the phone, and virtually every one shows as a Scam on Reverse Phone Lookup.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 7, 2017)

I get a lot of spam/scam calls on my landline, from strange area codes, from the number 000-000-0000 the other day, from my own name and number, one even read on the phone "illegal scam", cracked me and my husband up that day.  We rarely pick up, and I search some on 800notes.com to see if others had calls from that number.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 7, 2017)

If they're not in my contact list, I don't answer.   Leave a message and I call right back, no message, must not of been important or a spammer/scammer.   So tired of all the crap going on in the world nowadays.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2017)

I get those out of area calls all the time.  I do not answer my land line unless I recognize the number or the caller name.  Not necessarily a scam, as such, but probably trying to get me to donate to something or buy something.  In any event, I'm not interest and do not pick up.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't know whether picking up those calls is an automatic problem or not, but calling those numbers back or calling a number they give you in person, via voice message, or text message is a NO NO. There is an on going scam that has gone on for many years where they try to trick you to calling some number where you get billed some outrageous fee just for calling it.


----------



## Aurora (Mar 9, 2017)

Some calls are to sell you something, perhaps not a scam. I get many charities calling me.
Sometimes On the caller ID it has my own number on it! This is a trick for you to pick up the phone.
It looks like you are calling yourself.


----------



## nvtribefan (Mar 9, 2017)

No landline.  Very few on the cell, but I don't answer that without a caller ID I recognize.


----------



## dpwspringer (Mar 10, 2017)

I had an interesting call yesterday. It had my local area code. I answered and they asked for someone by name. I told them they had the wrong number. They proceeded to give me some kind of spill for a donation in many ways to some charity and they spoke fast enough to discourage any interruption. When they stopped, waiting for my answer as to which choice of donation I was going to make I told them that I was confused because you called a wrong number but then proceeded to act like you had not. Apparently he didn't have a good answer for that and I hung up. You got to be careful with 'em, they do a lot of planning on how to work their 'magic' and separate you from your money or whatever it is they are after so they can easily be one step ahead of you.


----------



## Ray (Mar 10, 2017)

I appreciate the fact that so many people out there from so many different phone numbers care enough about me that they want to lower the interest rate on my credit card. What nice guys!!!!

The problem I find with not answering out of area calls is that so many friends and family are going cell. Also, being a FL residence, many people are snowbirds or sunbirds and may have a number from their other home.

I personally have recently "gone modern". Instead of cranking the phone and asking Alice to connect me to Harry, I now use my rotary dial.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 12, 2017)

A call came through on my cell phone the other day that didn't even look like a phone number. It started with a V and there were numbers strung together. Of course I didn't answer. When I went into my log to find the number it wasn't there.


----------

